# Making it happen...



## Vao (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey all, long time reader, first time poster.

I read what everyone had to say about being an EMT, I had lifesaving experiences in my past, and I made the commitment- went to school, applied to every company I ever heard of- and now I am happily employed working for a municipality in central NJ. 

Now, I love my job. I do. From the long hours going absolutely crazy because there are only so many times you can go to addicting games or Facebook, to the rush of getting into the ambulance for a CPR in progress.

Now my question...How do you survive on EMS wages? Im not gonna say the town, but where im working presently im clearing $9 an hour, but thats probably because Im very new. But for those of you who have cars, houses, are established financially on your own, how did you do it?
It would be particularly helpful to hear from EMTs from NYC/Philly/NJ/Conn or other places in the US with very high costs of living. Can't wait to hear your feedback!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 26, 2010)

I currently make a good living as an EMT-I in a very low cost of living area. The easiest answer for you is go back to school.  Medics command higher wages. But not by a lot. The easiest solution if you don't want education (which EMT-B does not count as) is to get at least one other EMT job.


----------



## Vao (Oct 26, 2010)

I hear you on the EMT-I, unfortunately we don't employ those in NJ =(


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 26, 2010)

Vao said:


> I hear you on the EMT-I, unfortunately we don't employ those in NJ =(



I have no intention of staying one, and I really don't wanna be one. 
Even the EMT-Bs in my system make decent money though. 
And since ya'll don't use I's, get your medic.


----------



## Lucy212 (Oct 26, 2010)

Vao,

I wonder the same thing myself. There is a company in Bklyn that pays newbies $12 an hour - and I in the hiring process there myself. Also on the waitlist for FDNY. I agree with JTPaintball70, work per diem at another company to make ends meet. It's something I'm considering myself. We're not in this field for the money, but for the passion we have. However, sometimes working overtime or a second job is just not an option. Good luck!

~ L


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 26, 2010)

After finding out what new EMT-Basics are paid at CareFlite, I really don't know how I make it on a Paramedic salary making less................




Doesn't hurt that I'm young, single, and have no kids to suck the life, I mean money, out of me.




Get your medic.  That's the best way of 'making it' in EMS, even if not by much.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 26, 2010)

Come to New Zealand, put in your five years and become an Intensive Care Paramedic


----------



## beandip4all (Oct 26, 2010)

Some options: 

- Get a significant other with a high paying "real" job... split expenses 80/20. 

- live with family for free or reduced rent

- get a bunch of roomates


----------



## MMiz (Oct 26, 2010)

I make less now as a teacher than I made as an EMT-Basic at less than $9 an hour.  Get a second job or even third job.  Either find a roommate or significant other to share expenses.  The best answer... improve your education to find a better paying job.

Good luck!


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 26, 2010)

beandip4all said:


> - Get a significant other with a high paying "real" job... split expenses 80/20.



Yeah I *love* being a sugar momma. 

And yes, when it comes to matters of who's going to take out the trash or do the dishes or what not, I will shamelessly bring up the fact that I'm the one bringing home the bacon.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 26, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Yeah I *love* being a sugar momma.
> 
> And yes, when it comes to matters of who's going to take out the trash or do the dishes or what not, I will shamelessly bring up the fact that I'm the one bringing home the bacon.



:wub:


----------



## Emtpbill (Oct 26, 2010)

As a medic working in the suburbs of Philly I know that alot of EMT-Bs start out around 12 an hour. As a medic u could expect anywhere from 16 an hour at some of your slower 911 squads up to low to middle 20's an hour at some IFT services.   
    Its funny cause I get this statement in the mail every so often from social security. It shows what i grossed and what I payed into taxes. You could definately see when I became a medic. I went from middle 20 thousand a year to high 80s low 90s thousand a year. Now granted I wasn't working 1 job 36 hours a week. Basically it was 2 FT jobs and a 3rd PT job.  It sounds alot more than what it was. Im sure you know that there can be a ton of down time doing 911 and i just slept alt at work. Doing a 24 and a 12 at each job and was still able to have a semblence of a life.  
     Unfortunately the market is flooded with EMTs in the Philly/south jersey area. Get your medic and you can pretty much decide what you want to make a year.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Oct 26, 2010)

It depends on what you mean by making it. You have to be realistic - if you're making $20,000 a year, you can't afford a house/new car/cable tv/eating out every night. So either work ridiculous hours at low pay at multiple jobs, pass some expenses onto parents/a spouse, become a paramedic/firefighter/some other higher-paying healthcare professional, or live within your means - get roommates, use public transport or drive an old car, make your own lunches. The last 2 are probably better options.


----------



## wyoskibum (Oct 27, 2010)

*Work your arse off*



Vao said:


> Now my question...How do you survive on EMS wages? Im not gonna say the town, but where im working presently im clearing $9 an hour, but thats probably because Im very new. But for those of you who have cars, houses, are established financially on your own, how did you do it?
> It would be particularly helpful to hear from EMTs from NYC/Philly/NJ/Conn or other places in the US with very high costs of living. Can't wait to hear your feedback!



Most of us have side jobs in addition to picking up as much OT as possible.  It helps if your married and have a dual income.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 27, 2010)

I am a medic and I work 4 jobs. 

Full time 911 Medic at private company. 72-96 hours/ week.
Part time Medic Sup at a private transport company. 10-20 hours/ week.
Part time Medic for stand-by company. 8-20 hours/ week.
Occasional work as Medic for Off Road Racing organization. 1 day/ month.

I end up working roughly 100 hours/ week. I end up making about $5000/ month and my fiancee makes about $2000/ month while going to school. Working your *** off seems like the only way to "make it happen" in this market right now. Unless you work for Full Time FD, of course.


----------



## Sandog (Oct 27, 2010)

TacoMEDIC said:


> I am a medic and I work 4 jobs.
> 
> Full time 911 Medic at private company. 72-96 hours/ week.
> Part time Medic Sup at a private transport company. 10-20 hours/ week.
> ...



No wonder there are no jobs in SoCal, you got em all. 

Considering that there is only 168 hours possible in a week, you are not giving yourself much time to sleep and have a personal life. Being half a century old I can tell you life is short, enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Vao (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input. Now what's all this i hear about FD Medic, FD blah blah...i can't even think of a nonvolunteer fire service in new jersey, at least not off the top of my head.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 27, 2010)

Sandog said:


> No wonder there are no jobs in SoCal, you got em all.
> 
> Considering that there is only 168 hours possible in a week, you are not giving yourself much time to sleep and have a personal life. Being half a century old I can tell you life is short, enjoy it while you can.



After a 4 month period with no job and many bills, I find that I am incapable of turning down an opportunity to make money in EMS. I do understand that it will eventually catch up to me. That's is why I choose to take advantage of it now while I am young and have minimal responsibility. I'm getting married next year (and I have to pay for it) and I will hopefully be buying a house around the same time. When I have stabilized my life in a year or so, I will definitely slow the pace.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 27, 2010)

Vao said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. Now what's all this i hear about FD Medic, FD blah blah...i can't even think of a nonvolunteer fire service in new jersey, at least not off the top of my head.



In So. California its not uncommon to see FF/PMs making $100k+ on a FD. CA does burn though


----------



## beandip4all (Oct 28, 2010)

sandog said:


> no wonder there are no jobs in socal, you got em all.




lol!


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll quit complaining about my work here....Jeez, I make $31.82hr as an EMT here.... not US currency,but wow.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 28, 2010)

Vao said:


> Now my question...How do you survive on EMS wages? Im not gonna say the town, but where im working presently im clearing $9 an hour, but thats probably because Im very new. But for those of you who have cars, houses, are established financially on your own, how did you do it?
> It would be particularly helpful to hear from EMTs from NYC/Philly/NJ/Conn or other places in the US with very high costs of living. Can't wait to hear your feedback!


Easy, don't work for $9 an hour 

Based on what you said in your original post, I am guessing you are working per diem for a town located between E Brun, Helmetta, and Mon. Twp.  Do I have that right?

I work in NJ, as an EMT, for about 18/hr.  with the night diff, it's closer to 20 hr.  and I have only been here for a year.  my old job (in the EMS dept of local hospital you know of) I started at 15.75.  Night diff there added 15% to it.  But don't forget, those high paying jobs are often hard to get into, and you need to network and have connections to have a chance at an interview.

the minimum I will work for is $12 an hour, and that's my per diem job.  unless you are offering me an amazing deal (city benefits, pension, lots of benefit time), there is no way I will accept less.   

I live in middlesex county, have my own car, about a year ago, bought a 3 bedroom condo, and am relatively debt free (the exception being my mortgage).  True, I work 5 12-hour shifts a week, and my girlfriend (who is the primary money sucker in my life) complains she doesn't see me enough, but it definitely can be done, as long as you live within your means.

btw, quite a few non-volunteer fire departments in NJ, but you either have to live in the area (civil service) or know when they are being tested (chief's tests), the latter being more difficult because in my experience, you need to know someone who knows when the tests are being offered since they aren't publicized well nor is there a central location that lists when all the chief's tests are being offered.


----------

